# M1 Garand & Carbine Manuals



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I zipped up some M1 Garand and Carbine manuals and uploaded them to my dropbox. These are fairly common prepper guns, but don't always come with instructions. These are .pdf files...

M1 Garand and Carbine Manuals.zip

Contents;
TM 9-1276 - Carbines .30 Caliber, M1, M1A1, M2, & M3 (1947)
FM 23-5 - U.S. Rifle Caliber .30, M1 (1951)
TM 9-1005-222-12 - Operator & Organizational Maintenance - Rifle , Caliber .30 - M1, M1C, M1D (1969)

Auto-Ordnance - M1 Carbine Owner's Manual
Plainfield Machine Co - M1 Carbine - Operation & Instructions
Springfield Arms - M1 Garand Manual
Universal Firearms - Operations & Maintenance of the M1 Carbine


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, I've saved the PDFs for the M1 Carbine to file.


----------

